# Problem to upgrade p5-XML-SAX



## hector (May 14, 2012)

I was trying to update a server and something went wrong. It seems to be a dependency problem but I don't know how to fix it.

`# portmaster -L`

```
.
 .
===>>> p5-XML-SAX-0.96
	===>>> New version available: p5-XML-SAX-0.99
 .
 .
```

`# portmaster p5-XML-SAX`


```
===>>> Working on:
	p5-XML-SAX-0.96
	p5-XML-SAX-Writer-0.53


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for textproc/p5-XML-SAX in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/p5-XML-SAX from ports

===>>> The dependency for textproc/p5-XML-SAX-Base
       seems to be handled by p5-XML-SAX-0.96

===>>> Launching child to update p5-XML-SAX-0.96 to p5-XML-SAX-0.99
	p5-XML-SAX-0.96 >> p5-XML-SAX-0.96

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for textproc/p5-XML-SAX in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/p5-XML-SAX from ports

===>>> The dependency for textproc/p5-XML-SAX-Base
       seems to be handled by p5-XML-SAX-0.96

===>>> Launching child to update p5-XML-SAX-0.96 to p5-XML-SAX-0.99
	p5-XML-SAX-0.96 >> p5-XML-SAX-0.96 >> p5-XML-SAX-0.96

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX

===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/p5-XML-SAX from ports

===>>> The dependency for textproc/p5-XML-SAX-Base
       seems to be handled by p5-XML-SAX-0.96

===>>> Launching child to update p5-XML-SAX-0.96 to p5-XML-SAX-0.99
	p5-XML-SAX-0.96 >> p5-XML-SAX-0.96 >> p5-XML-SAX-0.96 >> p5-XML-SAX-0.96
```


And the server keeps there trying launching child to update...


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120512:
  AFFECTS: users of textproc/p5-XML-SAX
  AUTHOR: crees@FreeBSD.org

  p5-XML-SAX (X-S) was split into p5-XML-SAX-Base (X-S-B) and p5-XML-SAX for
  version 0.99.  Since X-S-B now installs some files formerly installed by X-S
  the package for X-S must be deinstalled before updating X-S.

  # pkg_delete -fx p5-XML-SAX
  # portmaster textproc/p5-XML-SAX

  (users of pkgng can substitute pkg_delete with pkg delete)
```


----------



## hector (May 16, 2012)

I updated it successfully. Thanks!


----------



## cucu007 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was having the exact same problem.


----------

